
Beyond image classification: releasing four specialized detection APIs - groar
https://blog.deepomatic.com/beyond-classification-announcing-our-image-detection-apis-363707d73c32
======
groar
Deepomatic just released four specialized image detection APIs: fashion items,
furniture and decoration, street scene and weapon.

[https://vimeo.com/194022746](https://vimeo.com/194022746) to see in action

